# olympic recurves and flemish strings/



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

The Flemish strings are good looking, but the nice colors make it illegal to use in Olympic recurve. The string must be of one solid color with the exception of the servings, which can be of a solid color different from the string.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

I could be wrong but the rules from Archery.org state: 

_11.1.2. A bowstring of any number of strands.
11.1.2.1. Which may be of different colours and of the material chosen for the purpose. It may
have a centre serving to accommodate the drawing fingers, a nocking point to which
may be added serving(s) to fit the arrow nock as necessary, and, to locate this point,
one or two nock locators may be positioned. At each end of the bowstring there is a
loop which is placed in the string nocks of the bow when braced. In addition one attachment
is permitted on the string to serve as a lip or nose mark. The serving on the
string shall not end within the athlete’s vision at full draw. The bowstring shall not in
any way assist aiming through the use of a peephole, marking, or any other means._

edit: I hope my red/white/blue string isn't going to keep me out of the Olympics, again.


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

if im reading it right im assuming it means you can use mixed colors


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

No.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Drats, my red/white, and blue flemish string shoots so well. Must be the Collegiate Judges were sleeping. I prefer my flemish strings to a continuos loop.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

limbwalker said:


> No.


Dang it! I like my white/blue D97-thin strings too.  We'll I'm just not going to play their little Olympic Games then...


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

solid it is!!


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Strings can be of mixed colors, but Flemish strings are very slow because of so many turns needed to keep them toghether, and this is the main reason no one using them for recurve olympic archery.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

Are the endloops on a Flemish string harder on string grooves in the limbs since they're not served? How hard is it to get two Flemish strings made to the same exact length?


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

well i dont know how to answer that? i guess i just make my strings the same on both ends. but i ll try the endless loop might as well after some research i found nobody really shoots flemish on olympic bows.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Flemish were popular for about a year in the late '70s or early '80s when it was discovered that they extended the life of Kevlar strings by about 3-4X, but shortly thereafter, Fastflite came out and Kevlar and Flemish strings died a quick death.

No benefit to them now for target - they take longer to make and are heavier.

But yes you can get two exactly the same just by twisting. And no, they are not harder on limb grooves or tips.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

Stash said:


> But yes you can get two exactly the same just by twisting. And no, they are not harder on limb grooves or tips.


What I meant to ask was making two that were the same length straight from the jig, untwisted. Doesn't really matter though.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Woodpecker, 

Just to make you feel better, I shoot a 12 strand Flemish D97 on my Oly rig and don't mind it a bit.

I ain't in the big leagues and nobody's paying me to shoot. So, since every other bow I've got has Flemish, I decided to go all out. 

It shoots just as fine as I do. 

Have at it!


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Stash said:


> Flemish were popular for about a year in the late '70s or early '80s when it was discovered that they extended the life of Kevlar strings by about 3-4X, but shortly thereafter, Fastflite came out and Kevlar and Flemish strings died a quick death.
> ....


Yes, at the time of Kevlar string, you had to replace string every 1000 to 2000 shots, ad this meant a lot of strings . Flemish solution was good because faster and cheaper to make, and the 30/40 twists needed to keep them stable were making life of the string a bit longer. I personally used the 3 threads solution for them, but I remember Giancarlo Ferrari (Bronze Medal at Olympic games in both Montreal 1976 and Moscow 1980) making them iwith two threads, with no tool, in around 5 minutes.
After that age, Fast Flight came, and string started to last more than 10000 shots, so no more Kevlar ans Flemish strings for Olympic style ...

I can make a flemish string for any kind of bow with no tool, and I have done it in some emergency situations, mainly replacing broken strings on short bows, like 58/60/62" for children. I keep a B50 dacron spool in my tools case, just in case of need, but to use a flemish string for target shooting for adults is not a normal solution, anymore.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys -

All good info. 

The fact that flemish string were popular with kevlar is because having more twists, turns the string into more of a spring, (the "splice" is also a natural spring") and that's where the added life span comes from. It also decreases performance to some degree for the same reason. How much may be debatable. 

The other reason flemish strings have fallen by the wayside in this venue is because of inherent problems with the design/construction.
First, with separate strands and bundles, the odds on getting even tension on every strand is zero to none. It's a lot easier to equalize the strand to strand tension with a single strand! (Sorry, not a fan of multi-color strings, for just that reason.)

Next, the "binding" on a flemish is a splice or braid, meaning there's a greater chance of slippage. The flemish "experts" will tell you that's not a problem with a well made string, but **** happens. With an endless loop string you should have only two ends regardless of the number of strands, and those two ends are bound by two layers of serving. It's ain't gonna move. 

Yes, you can have fewer twists on an endless loop string, than on a flemish, since it's usually easier to have greater precision in length during construction. I'm not a fan of highly twisted strings, I just want enough to prevent ballooning. Another reason for making your own strings. 

The only real point of failure on and endless loop string is the serving, if the string maker didn't know how to spin the serving with sufficient and consistent tension, resulting in premature separation. Any stretch or creep is do to the material itself and not the construction. 

Lastly, (personal opinion) having grown up (ok, sorta) with and making endless loops for the last 40 years or so, the flemish strings just look like a rope to me. 

Or as John more succinctly said:



limbwalker said:


> No.


Viper1 out.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Viper1 said:


> Next, the "binding" on a flemish is a splice or braid, meaning there's a greater chance of slippage. The flemish "experts" will tell you that's not a problem with a well made string, but **** happens. With an endless loop string you should have only two ends regardless of the number of strands, and those two ends are bound by two layers of serving. It's ain't gonna move.


I'd have to consider myself a "Flemish expert", well, at least a former one. I had a shop back in those days and would make them 10 at a time for customers - never once had one slip unless the customer twisted it the wrong way (which took a great deal of ignorance but did happen once or twice). I would say Flemish, when properly made, were more likely to last than endless loops - you'd often see the serving coming undone on these, or some fraying along the edges of the limb nock groove.

In any event, still, not good for target recurves. Leave them to the trad types, for appearance's sake.


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

well i have been making flemish for alot o years but always wanted to make the loops, so i decided instead of making my own jig i just ordered the new one from cartel. it looks decent and not much to it, im pretty exited about.it. ill practice with m b50 then try some of my astroflite. im not sure what the usa olympic guys used .i was watching the youtube of the 2012 usa against italy but never heard any mention of equipment.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

stash -

Let's think about this. Serving can come apart for two reasons (other than being cut or abraded). First is a poor tie off, which can usually be field repaired, and second is a poorly wound serving (which one guy at my old range was famous for...) Both of those issues are do to poor building technique and not inherent to the nature of the build. 

If a bow nock is cutting through the serving, then it will cut through the bare string material just as easily. In my experience, I've seen more flemish strings blow because of that, than endless loops strings. One reason is that when a serving starts to go, most people seem to notice it faster. Not so with a flemish - don't know why. 

When we had a particular bow that was repeatedly cutting strings and we couldn't figure out why, one trick was going to a double served endless loop sting. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

are there any dvds out there just for endless loop/ i really enjoyed the flemish from 3 rivers videos


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

woodpecker1 said:


> are there any dvds out there just for endless loop/ i really enjoyed the flemish from 3 rivers videos


Why not try youtube
I also hate 2 tone strings more material to keep on stock I rather make 1 colour string


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Viper 1 - we're just going to have to agree to disagree on this.  We can discuss it all we want, but practical trumps theoretical every time, and my experience has been what I said - Flemish very durable and with hundreds made (vs thousands of endless) over the years, I've never had one slip. And believe me, the people I made them for would have let me know if one of my strings was no good. 

That being said, I am specifically referring to Kevlar. I did have some issues with Fastflite flemish, because the material is a lot slicker, so I'd have to make the ends a lot longer, which is another reason not to use them.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

stash -

Disagreeing is fine, brings out both sides of a topic; still friends? 

wood -

The 3Rivers videos are pretty decent and there are a number of Internet articles as well. 
Heck I learned how to do it from a book in the 70's. 

Viper1 out.


----------

